# Pickled Bologna...



## Missourian

...yeah,  I know...but this is one of those things Northerners eat that's actually rather tasty.

My wife is from Michigan,  and she has a standing order for me to pick some up for her when I'm up that way...and I have to admit that I have developed a fondness for it myself.

So we are trying out a batch of our own after finding a recipe in this months edition of Backwoodsman Magazine. 

______________________________

Start with some ring bologna...if you can't get that,  you can substitute a chub of bologna,  but you will have a lot more cutting to do.

I cut the ring into 2 inch sections.







While you are doing the cutting  and removing the casing,  you can have the pickling solution on the stove to boil for five minutes.

Here is the recipe we used:

4 cups white vinegar
2 cups water
4 cloves minced garlic
1/2 medium onion sliced into rings
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons hot sauce (optional or to taste)
1/2 tablespoon peppercorns (optional)
10 drops red food coloring (optional)

This did two quart jars.

I ended up making two batches.

I did ring bologna,  locally produced bologna,  red franks and some beef hotdogs.

The recipe says don't even think about trying them for three days,  and that they will be best after 90 days...

...I'll let you know.  






The instructions say you should try to shake them up every day...I'll be lucky to remember once a week.







^ You'll notice I did not add hot sauce to the first jar...we'll see how much difference that makes.


----------



## syrenn

so why do you like this so much?


----------



## Missourian

It tastes much better than it sounds...

There is nothing else quite like it.

But it's good,  I wish there was something to compare it to.

Pickled bologna doesn't taste like pickled eggs or pickled beets.

It doesn't really taste like hot pickled sausage like you get at the supermarket or convenience store either.





Really,  it's hard to say why it's good...but it is tasty to me.

I'll be the first to admit,  it isn't for everyone.

I like vinegary thinks generally,  like salt a vinegar chips and pickled eggs.

And I'm not at all sure that this is going to turn out tasting like what we get from Michigan.

But I've had company who tried the commercial stuff we eat and loved it,  and some who hated it,  and some who refused to even try a pickled meat.


----------



## waltky

possum likes it...

... he even likes it...

... when it ain't pickled.


----------



## jan

I don't know man...anything that has to sit around for 90 days before eating it is suspect for bacteria in my book!

PASS!


----------



## Politico

Then you obviously don't understand pickling and brining. Especially as I'm sure you eat some form of it on a regular basis.


----------



## syrenn

Missourian said:


> It tastes much better than it sounds...
> 
> There is nothing else quite like it.
> 
> But it's good,  I wish there was something to compare it to.
> 
> Pickled bologna doesn't taste like pickled eggs or pickled beets.
> 
> It doesn't really taste like hot pickled sausage like you get at the supermarket or convenience store either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  it's hard to say why it's good...but it is tasty to me.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit,  it isn't for everyone.
> 
> I like vinegary thinks generally,  like salt a vinegar chips and pickled eggs.
> 
> And I'm not at all sure that this is going to turn out tasting like what we get from Michigan.
> 
> But I've had company who tried the commercial stuff we eat and loved it,  and some who hated it,  and some who refused to even try a pickled meat.




alright... so here is a question...

why not just use hot dogs? It would be nice and neat and fit in the jars very well.


----------



## TNHarley

pickled bologna, saltines and.hot sauce. hell yea!


----------



## syrenn

TNHarley said:


> pickled bologna, saltines and.hot sauce. hell yea!



ok... so you have had this too.... 


can you tell me about it?


----------



## Missourian

syrenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It tastes much better than it sounds...
> 
> There is nothing else quite like it.
> 
> But it's good,  I wish there was something to compare it to.
> 
> Pickled bologna doesn't taste like pickled eggs or pickled beets.
> 
> It doesn't really taste like hot pickled sausage like you get at the supermarket or convenience store either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  it's hard to say why it's good...but it is tasty to me.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit,  it isn't for everyone.
> 
> I like vinegary thinks generally,  like salt a vinegar chips and pickled eggs.
> 
> And I'm not at all sure that this is going to turn out tasting like what we get from Michigan.
> 
> But I've had company who tried the commercial stuff we eat and loved it,  and some who hated it,  and some who refused to even try a pickled meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright... so here is a question...
> 
> why not just use hot dogs? It would be nice and neat and fit in the jars very well.
Click to expand...


I did that too.

They all taste different when they are done.






1st jar Frick's ring bologna.

2nd jar local ring bologna.

3rd jar Frick's ring bologna and Frick's hickory smoked red franks.

4th jar Frick's hickory smoked red franks and all beef hotdogs.


I snuck a piece from the first jar today...the one with no hot sauce...and it was perfect......tasted just like the store bought variety.


----------



## syrenn

Missourian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> It tastes much better than it sounds...
> 
> There is nothing else quite like it.
> 
> But it's good,  I wish there was something to compare it to.
> 
> Pickled bologna doesn't taste like pickled eggs or pickled beets.
> 
> It doesn't really taste like hot pickled sausage like you get at the supermarket or convenience store either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really,  it's hard to say why it's good...but it is tasty to me.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit,  it isn't for everyone.
> 
> I like vinegary thinks generally,  like salt a vinegar chips and pickled eggs.
> 
> And I'm not at all sure that this is going to turn out tasting like what we get from Michigan.
> 
> But I've had company who tried the commercial stuff we eat and loved it,  and some who hated it,  and some who refused to even try a pickled meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright... so here is a question...
> 
> why not just use hot dogs? It would be nice and neat and fit in the jars very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did that too.
> 
> They all taste different when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st jar Frick's ring bologna.
> 
> 2nd jar local ring bologna.
> 
> 3rd jar Frick's ring bologna and Frick's hickory smoked red franks.
> 
> 4th jar Frick's hickory smoked red franks and all beef hotdogs.
> 
> 
> I snuck a piece from the first jar today...the one with no hot sauce...and it was perfect......tasted just like the store bought variety.
Click to expand...


lol...i can see the guilty look on your face sneaking the bite! 


ok...so it just does not have to be the bologna. Why not just leave the hot dogs hole?


----------



## Camp

syrenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright... so here is a question...
> 
> why not just use hot dogs? It would be nice and neat and fit in the jars very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that too.
> 
> They all taste different when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st jar Frick's ring bologna.
> 
> 2nd jar local ring bologna.
> 
> 3rd jar Frick's ring bologna and Frick's hickory smoked red franks.
> 
> 4th jar Frick's hickory smoked red franks and all beef hotdogs.
> 
> 
> I snuck a piece from the first jar today...the one with no hot sauce...and it was perfect......tasted just like the store bought variety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...i can see the guilty look on your face sneaking the bite!
> 
> 
> ok...so it just does not have to be the bologna. Why not just leave the hot dogs hole?
Click to expand...


Because they are best when the casing or"skin" is removed. You want the pickling mix to permeate the sausage. To much effort to remove the casing from most brand hot dogs.


----------



## rightwinger

Its very big in Pennsylvania

Just don't read the ingredients


----------



## Missourian

syrenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright... so here is a question...
> 
> why not just use hot dogs? It would be nice and neat and fit in the jars very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that too.
> 
> They all taste different when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st jar Frick's ring bologna.
> 
> 2nd jar local ring bologna.
> 
> 3rd jar Frick's ring bologna and Frick's hickory smoked red franks.
> 
> 4th jar Frick's hickory smoked red franks and all beef hotdogs.
> 
> 
> I snuck a piece from the first jar today...the one with no hot sauce...and it was perfect......tasted just like the store bought variety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...i can see the guilty look on your face sneaking the bite!
> 
> 
> ok...so it just does not have to be the bologna. Why not just leave the hot dogs hole?
Click to expand...



Certainly you could...that's how the commercial guys do it...

I just used them as filler,  so I cut them up to best utilize the remaining space.

These are from Sam's Club...I've never tried them.






Penrose® Big Mama Pickled Sausage - 57 oz. - Sam's Club

Here's an instructable by someone who made them out of beef hotdogs...but she made the super spicy like the Tijuana Mama.

Spicey Pickled dogs or homemade Bahama Mama's


----------



## syrenn

Camp said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that too.
> 
> They all taste different when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st jar Frick's ring bologna.
> 
> 2nd jar local ring bologna.
> 
> 3rd jar Frick's ring bologna and Frick's hickory smoked red franks.
> 
> 4th jar Frick's hickory smoked red franks and all beef hotdogs.
> 
> 
> I snuck a piece from the first jar today...the one with no hot sauce...and it was perfect......tasted just like the store bought variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...i can see the guilty look on your face sneaking the bite!
> 
> 
> ok...so it just does not have to be the bologna. Why not just leave the hot dogs hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are best when the casing or"skin" is removed. You want the pickling mix to permeate the sausage. To much effort to remove the casing from most brand hot dogs.
Click to expand...


ooohhh.... good answer!!!!  thanks


----------



## Missourian

Camp said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that too.
> 
> They all taste different when they are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st jar Frick's ring bologna.
> 
> 2nd jar local ring bologna.
> 
> 3rd jar Frick's ring bologna and Frick's hickory smoked red franks.
> 
> 4th jar Frick's hickory smoked red franks and all beef hotdogs.
> 
> 
> I snuck a piece from the first jar today...the one with no hot sauce...and it was perfect......tasted just like the store bought variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...i can see the guilty look on your face sneaking the bite!
> 
> 
> ok...so it just does not have to be the bologna. Why not just leave the hot dogs hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they are best when the casing or"skin" is removed. You want the pickling mix to permeate the sausage. To much effort to remove the casing from most brand hot dogs.
Click to expand...



Good point.

Removing the casings from the red franks was no easy task either.


----------

